# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A do agjeroni muajin e bekuar te Ramazanit?

## Explorer

183. O ju që besuat, *agjërimi* (saum ) u është bërë *obligim* *sikurse* që ishte obligim edhe i atyre *që ishin para jush*, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm.

184. (jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i *sëmurë* prej jush ose është *në udhëtim* (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) *më vonë aq ditë*. E ata *që i rëndon ai* (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të *obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor)*, i një të varfëri ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aqë më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po që se dini, *agjërimi është më i mirë për ju.*

.........................

Po afron muaji i bekuar i Ramazanit, ku te gjithe besimtaret e kane per 

obligim agjerimin. 

Une (dashte Zoti), do ta agjeroj, sepse mbrenda ketij muaji te Bekuar gjej 

shume te mira.  Me pelqen shume atmosfera per muajin e Ramazanit. Mezi e

pres qe te vjen.


*Po ju, a do te agjeroni?*

----------


## ismani

normale se e agjeroj kush beson ne Zote agjeron kurse kush beson ne satan nuk agjeron

----------


## Explorer

> normale se e agjeroj kush beson ne Zote agjeron kurse kush beson ne satan nuk agjeron



Shume sakte!

----------


## AVICENNA

kismet do agjerojm!

----------


## Homer

> normale se e agjeroj kush beson ne Zote agjeron kurse kush beson ne satan nuk agjeron


Po ata musliman qe nuk e agjerojne ?!

----------


## ismani

> Po ata musliman qe nuk e agjerojne ?!


por ato jan satanat pervec fmive te vegjel ato cka bejne udhtim te semureve pleqeve etj

----------


## RINAA

Eshte nje pyetje e cila besoj se nuk duhet parashtruar sepse secili nese agjeron , agjeron per veti, dmth eshte e drejt e secilit.Nuk do me thene se te gjithe te cilet nuk agjerojn nuk besojn ne Zot, sepse ka njerez te cilet duan por nuk munden per shkaqe te ndryshme...

Besoj se me ndihmen e Zotit do e agjeroj edhe kete vite sikurse edhe vitet tjera.

Zoti naj lehtesoft agjerimin te gjithve, dhe naj pranoft lutjet qe i bejm, na qliroft zemrat nga ngurtesia e na beft prej atyre qe kafshaten e bukes qe kemi per vete ta ndajm me ata qe nuk kane , sepse raste te tilla kemi shume...

Rrespekt...

----------


## Vler@

*Sigurisht qe po,agjeroj rregullisht tash e dhjet vite!!!

Rinna fakt qe secili agjeron per vete,por po bejme pyetje edhe me personale,keshtuqe edhe nje pyyetje me teper s'eshte e tepert!!!*

----------


## DeliciousPerson

Vitin qe shkoj kam argjeruar 2 jave..hhmm aq munda te argjeroj..kete vit kismet do argjeroj perseri!  :buzeqeshje: 

Argjerim te mbare te gjithe ju qe argjeroni.

----------


## derjansi

patjeter qe jo

----------


## Homer

Edhe un do e agjeroj, mjes-drek, 2 or pushim, drek-dark

----------


## Nete

Ndoshta diten e par,te mesmen ,dhe te fundit me shum jo.
agjerim te leht per ata qe agjerojn .

----------


## sajmiratn

> Po ata musliman qe nuk e agjerojne ?!



do te thuash si puna yte homer??

ata nuk kane nevoje 

sepse ramazanin se kane borxh 

1-shkijet
2- te cmendurit
3- te semuret
4-grate me ciklin mujor

dhe disa kategori tjere


ne cilen kategori ti ben pjese?

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Vera , ska shonc , s'muj duroj pa pi ujë se pa ngrënë smë shko mendja , por pa ujë s'rrij dot se punoj pune të rend (Gerustbau) dhe nuk do e marr shpirtin në qaf asnjëher._

----------


## Izadora

> por ato jan satanat pervec fmive te vegjel ato cka bejne udhtim te semureve pleqeve etj


C'lidhje ka agjirimi me satanat ,se po na cudit ?
Dikush e ban ose me sakte e perballon,dikush s'mundet.


Agjrim te mbare atyre qe do agjirojne.

----------


## derjansi

> do te thuash si puna yte homer??
> 
> ata nuk kane nevoje 
> 
> sepse ramazanin se kane borxh 
> 
> *1-shkijet*2- te cmendurit
> 3- te semuret
> 4-grate me ciklin mujor
> ...


gabim ne pjesen e par 

shkijet musliman (boshnjaket) e kan 
apo po ishe msuliman ani pse je rrac sllavi nuk quhesh shka?

----------


## ismani

> C'lidhje ka agjirimi me satanat ,se po na cudit ?
> Dikush e ban ose me sakte e perballon,dikush s'mundet.
> 
> 
> Agjrim te mbare atyre qe do agjirojne.


si mundet te pije nga 3 ltra alkohol ne diet ai cka e ka frigen nga ALLA-HU  e agjeron pa asnje problem e ndonjeri nga reklamimi ja une cka beje pi alkohol ne muajn e shenjt te ramazanit a nuk eshte ai satan pervec njerezeve te semur fmive pleqeve nenave shtatzene

----------


## limmi

me  emre te allahut do ta filloj ta agjeroj ket muaj te shenjt te ramazanit qe allahu na caktoj neve e lusim allahun te na i fal gabimet te na e pranoj namazin ton dhe te jemi prej te shpetuarve

----------


## goldian

> por ato jan satanat pervec fmive te vegjel ato cka bejne udhtim te semureve pleqeve etj


ti dhe sajmiratn na knaqet ju qe agjeroni do perfundoni direkt e te zoti na tjert qe per mundesina te ndryshme smundena ne ka me na hanger dreqi 
une jam musliman e ndoshta shume ma i forte se shume nga ata qe agjerojne nje muaj e bajne ***** 11 muaj te vitit

----------


## ismani

> ti dhe sajmiratn na knaqet ju qe agjeroni do perfundoni direkt e te zoti na tjert qe per mundesina te ndryshme smundena ne ka me na hanger dreqi 
> une jam musliman e ndoshta shume ma i forte se shume nga ata qe agjerojne nje muaj e bajne ***** 11 muaj te vitit


ti na hamende tash ti qenke musliman i fort cka ofendon e thua se ne qe agjerojm nje muaj te ramazanit kurse 11 muaj bejem  ***** e viti qenke me te vertet musliman pse nuk ke shkuar per hoxhe

----------

